# Flying With Wood



## mpar (Dec 28, 2021)

I'm currently visiting family in Argentina and decided to purchase some local wood to bring home with me without considering getting it through customs. It's about 15 knife blocks and a few guitar body sized blanks. Additionally, I have some red quebracho firewood that is large enough to get a few blocks out of with some bark still on it. I made sure to not buy any cites listed woods like Argentine Lignum Vitae (although I'm not quite sure about the scientific names of all the woods I bought). Is this going to cause issues / get confiscated by airport security if I pack it in my suitcase? Does the bark need to be removed on the quebracho? Thanks in advance


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 28, 2021)

mpar said:


> I'm currently visiting family in Argentina and decided to purchase some local wood to bring home with me without considering getting it through customs. It's about 15 knife blocks and a few guitar body sized blanks. Additionally, I have some red quebracho firewood that is large enough to get a few blocks out of with some bark still on it. I made sure to not buy any cites listed woods like Argentine Lignum Vitae (although I'm not quite sure about the scientific names of all the woods I bought). Is this going to cause issues / get confiscated by airport security if I pack it in my suitcase? Does the bark need to be removed on the quebracho? Thanks in advance


How you label things sometimes makes a difference. The wood blanks could be considered as plaques, for instance. Live edge might be a challenge, but not sure. Best of luck! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jonkou (Dec 29, 2021)

Collected wood on my travels of the Pacific and Indian oceans for years when living in HI. You must declare what you are bringing into the country at the first port of entry and Dept of Agriculture inspection is required for the wood. Make sure the wood is clean, no flora like moss etc or bugs/holes. Know the names of the wood to ensure no CITES restrictions, purchase receipts are very helpful. Don’t put in carry on, you will be pulled aside at every TSA screening. Be prepared for some funny looks, inspectors are trained to be suspicious of odd things and are trying to figure out how you hid the contraband. If you’re lucky the inspector will be a woodworker. Good luck.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 29, 2021)

I would take the bark off

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## phinds (Dec 29, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> I would take the bark off

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2021)

Can you send it to yourself via USPS or something? that may be less of a hastle. Also declare it as plaques or trophy stands. or there about.


----------



## Arn213 (Dec 29, 2021)

@Jonkou and @Mike1950 basically is on target and will add a few based on my experience:
1). No bug work like channels and pin holes.
2). No live edge.
3). No bark attachment as originally stated and bark remnants.
4). No white rot.
5). No spalting.
6). No ghosting trail (bug poop and pee trails).
7). No knots or knot remnants.

If these are present it would be quarantined and confiscated.

It is not worth the hassle to bring any species that has CITES implications (genuine rosewood and such), unless you have provenance and CITES permit with passport. Not worth the fine and jail time for a silly piece of wood.

There are sections in the rule that states “finished” wood. I would leave that to your imagination.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mpar (Dec 29, 2021)

Thank you so much for the advice! Looks like the red quebracho has to stay here. I don't have access to any power tools here so removing the bark would be difficult and the live edge almost impossible. I also bought some spalted plantain which might cause issues but I guess we'll see. I'll look into the cost of shipping to the US but I assume it will be very expensive, but otherwise I'll just declare it and hope for the best.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 29, 2021)

Spray can poly on the spalted and say it's finished serving trays.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## mpar (Dec 29, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Spray can poly on the spalted and say it's finished serving trays.


The spalted is just a knife block so I'm not sure that would work (but I also wouldn't be that sad if I lost it). Do you think applying some kind of finish would turn them into a "finished product" in their eyes?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 29, 2021)

You can say it is. (Paperweight or something). They could let it go or confiscate


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 29, 2021)

Doesn’t @Byron Barker put finish on and call it arts and crafts?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 29, 2021)

I heard of "someone" writing the wood common name and scientific name on the wood with great penmanship, then clear coating it and claiming it as finished product of paper weights for teachers back in the states. However, that was 20 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Dec 29, 2021)

On the package you need to clearly write the name of the wood and then write “processed, seasoned, sealed, fumigated”. Checks all their boxes. Still, if there are big holes, you might need to wrap the whole thing in plastic wrap as well.


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 29, 2021)

Or you can wrap it like @Arn213 does and when they try to unwrap it - they say there isn't enough time in their lifetime - and pass it through!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Arn213 (Dec 29, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Or you can wrap it like @Arn213 does and when they try to unwrap it - they say there isn't enough time in their lifetime - and pass it through!


Lil’ Mikey @Mike Hill - you definitely don’t want me to be responsible if you want to get “mummified” to get into the next life. You will be cozy, warm and you certainly will not be able to do a “Houdini” act for sure if you try like hell! I’ll coat the bandages with shellac varnish for good measure. What did you say the type of oils you want embalmed with- Hawaiian Sandalwood right? I think I’ll spray some Channel No 5 on you as that has some good sandalwood or would you like some Oud? I’ll make sure I tag you the proper way and you stay state side

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 29, 2021)

Actually patchouli would be preferred! Or even a good musk! Nawwww, can't have musk - too interior designerish and not general contractorish. We gots standards! Maybe make it hydraulic oil!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arn213 (Dec 29, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Actually patchouli would be preferred! Or even a good musk! Nawwww, can't have musk - too interior designerish and not general contractorish. We gots standards! Maybe make it hydraulic oil!!


Good Gawd- you want minty Patchouli? There is a Le Labo a close train ride by me and my goodness that thing cost 3x more than most Designer colognes ! This is just because you want to smell and look good when you work by yourself at your shop? Does your wife know about this? Ask her where ambergris comes from.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

